# Working out and Fibo.



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

Should you work out if you have Fibo.? Would karate and kickboxing be to hard on my body?







What do you reccomend?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Courtney, I was told by my rheumatologist to walk, swim. Do things that get your heart rate up. I find that lifting weights and any type of repetition to really aggravate my fm. Probably best thing to do is discuss the karate and kickboxing idea with your doctor. I also do yoga (stretching) too. I'm at the age now that I probably should be doing some weights for my joints, but still find that I pay for it after.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Courtney,I'm with Weener. Walking, swimming and lots of slow stretching works best for me. If I get too aggressive (and I wish I could), I pay for it dearly. For instance: Back in August I joined a small exercise place near where I live---it's called Curves for Women. I made a committment to myself that I would go 3 times a week and more if I could. They have a fun exercise program and the time goes fast. Their "weight machines" are hydraulic action instead of having to change the weights, etc.---there's no adjusting them. They give you gentle resistance. Then, in between the machines are Rubber pads where you can jog in place, etc. to keep the heart rate up there. It's 1 minute on the pad and then 1 minute on a machine. Two complete circles of all the machines and pads takes 30 minutes. Well, I discovered even that type of gentle exercise makes my neck and shoulders burn. Of course, even when I walk they burn; especially if I swing my arms a lot. So---easy does it, or you'll pay for it.And yet, my Doc told me that it's important to move because by moving and gentle exercising, you are supplying oxygen to the muscles. For some reason, Fibro people can not carry the oxygen to the muscle tissues normally.. And without proper oxygen---they cry out. Makes sense.


----------

